# adjusting water in an old case 50 toilet



## dodgers (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an old case 50 toilet.  I have replaced the ballcock etc.  Does anyone know how to adjust the water inside the tank.  There are two different adjustments.  Water inlet and past the ballcock is a regulator.  This model has been discontined 40 years ago.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 12, 2009)

Most ballcock type tanks have two adjusting screws at the water inlet part of the ball rod. The screw on the left is to adjust the height of the ball, to keep it from hitting the lid. The one on the right is to adjust the water height in the tank. This should be 3/4" below the overflow. I would have gotten rid of the ball and replaced the inlet with a Fluidmaster 400A fill valve.


----------



## dodgers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response.  The problem with installing a fluidmaster is that on this type of toilet it is impossible.  It has a built in cavity for the water inlet.


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 13, 2009)

Guess you will just be adjusting then. Good luck and hope it works for you.


----------



## dodgers (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help,  adjustments worked!  Whew!


----------

